# Unique blanks



## mjwilli (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok I am not sure where to post this request but thought i would start here.  I am a contractor for a unique organization in the military.  I have  had a few requests for command pens.  This would include the command logo at a minimum and maybe the service.  This is a joint service training facility.  Any ideas on who I can go to to get any pricing?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 7, 2012)

More information is needed. Are you making the pens or wanting them made for you?  What style of pen are you considering? Do you have permission to use the Logo's?


----------

